# Laparoscopy/hysteroscopy/ovarian drilling...



## scerena

^^^ anyone had any of these procedures?

Any success stories???
Anyone's cycles better???
How did the procedures make you feel afterwards???

After 3 failed Clomid cycles and numerous natural cycles I am having these procedures done a week today (13th December) and I am so scared!

I'm just hoping this is what I need in order to get my :bfp:

Please feel free to tell me any information please I'm scared :haha:
X


----------



## scerena

Anyone?x


----------



## Lizzy444

I hope someone else replies to you soon, as I think you've already read what I have to say about the lap I had 6 days ago! I know there are lots of girls out there who have had them; hopefully some can help you out with success stories on the specifics you asked about!


----------



## Lisa92881

There's a few threads going on about lap's...you may be able to get more info there. I had a hysteroscopy and d&c Friday and it was really easy. But I'm sure you want to hear from ladies who have had the other 2 more invasive surgeries. I just wanted to wish you good luck. I'm sure your BFP will be on the way soon!


----------



## scerena

Thanks for your replies girls I really appreciate it :)

Lizzy how are you feeling now?

Lisa- how are you feeling? And thanks for the luck :)

:dust: to you girls 
X


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm feeling great, thanks for asking. Surgery was Friday, I was a little crampy Fri night and Saturday, and was pretty much back to normal by Sunday!! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Im glad to hear that and also glad that you had a speedy recovery :)
So whats your next step now?x


----------



## Lisa92881

I have a follow-up appt Wednesday, the plan was to start me on Clomid (so I had an HSG, which found the polyps, and so on) so I'm hoping I get the OK to take it and try again right away.


----------



## scerena

Please let me know how you get on :) gl hun xx


----------



## scerena

Well Im having my op tomorrow, wish me luck please ladies! x


----------



## BearsMummy

Good Luck for tomorrow :hugs; :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun- its been cancelled so no op for me now until the 3/01/12 as apparently they have an emergency- surely if it was an emergency it woud have been dealt with today not tomorrow! I was in tears when I got off the phone I was ready for the op deep down! Just had enough now! I have to be scared for another 3 weeks now! xx


----------



## BearsMummy

Oh, No!! Thats pants.

Try to not worry, have a good xmas and New Year, take your mind off it.

Let us know how you get on when you do have the op.


----------



## jogami

Just wanted to let you know that I've had severe pcos and mild endo since I was 16. I'd NEVER had a regular cycle and in December 2008 I had my first lap. I realise it may not be the case for everyone but for me IT CHANGED MY LIFE! I started having regular periods (every 28 days like clockwork) for 2 years!!! The best 2 years of my life. We just caught the end of the lucky 2 years when I fell pregnant with my son :) Unfortunately since he has been born I am out of sync all over again :( 

So I booked with my gynae and went to him yesterday and he confirmed that my pcos has come back and it's severe. He found clusters of little cysts then 2 big ones on either side. He then said he also suspects endometriosis! He has booked me for a lap on 4 January, he said he's going to do lap, dye and D&C (if it looks ok), otherwise pehaps some laser if it's worse, he can't assess how bad just from the scan. He sent me for bloods yesterday and said he will call me on Thursday and fax through a script but he said if his suspicions are confirmed he will start me on metformin straight away and then after the lap he's going to combine the metformin with clomid and time my cycles for when hubby is home.

All I can say is I'm verrrrrrrrrrrrrrry excited for the lap! If I get the same results I did last time I'll be over the moon! I really credit my beautiful son to the lap and if I have to have one every year I'll gladly do it for a "normal" cycle and minimal pain and bloating.

Good luck! You have nothing to lose and I'm praying for you too that you'll have lots to gain :flower:


----------



## scerena

Thanks bearsmummy- I definately will keep you updated when I have it done, I am going to enjoy the holiday season and look forward to it this time as its a few days after the new year...

jogami- Hi hun that really helps to give me hope! I am glad that you managed to ovulate so regularly on your own and to fall pregnant¬ I hope the op has that success for me also :)
So yours is January the 4th! Mine is now January the 3rd! We should definately be lap buddies :)
I have heard good succes with metformin and clomid combined! I have done clomid alone but no success from it :(
How did you find your first lap? Was you in much pain afterwards? You do have such a beautiful son you are very blessed!
x


----------



## scerena

6 days until my op im not neevous YET but so scared that af is going to show as i am now cd56 argh hate pcos i jus have a feeling af will come right just before the op and they wont do it but i guess ill have to wait and see... 

Now i am getting all bunged up and have a runny nose will they do an op of your abit unwell not sure if im getting flu or not...
X


----------



## Lizzy444

I hope AF doesn't show! That must be so frustrating :(

I don't know if they'll do the op if you're sick. Maybe depends on how sick?


----------



## scerena

Im feeling slightly better already- I have been keeping dosed up on meds- as we havent been actively ttc this cycle- well we have bd no protecton but I gave up taking the cycle seriously when I reached cd 30 something!

I am praying af shows now or doesnt bother coming!

How is everything with you Lizzy?x


----------



## Lizzy444

Good that you're feeling better!

I'm great, thank you for asking. My belly button incision itches like crazy at times (looks ok), but all of the glue (as of a few days ago) is *finally* gone! 

I'm on day 4 of Clomid and go in next Wednesday for an u/s to determine when to do Ovidrel. Gonna do OPKs on my own leading up to that, though, because I'm afraid I might ovulate before the appointment and I don't want to miss it!


----------



## scerena

Yay glad your belly button looks better :haha: and you are feeling well!
Have you taken clomid before? Glad to see theyre helping you straight away :)
Yes i use to do opks when on clomid especially! Let me know how it goes hun :)
X


----------



## scerena

Yay glad your belly button looks better :haha: and you are feeling well!
Have you taken clomid before? Glad to see theyre helping you straight away :)
Yes i use to do opks when on clomid especially! Let me know how it goes hun :)
X


----------



## Lizzy444

Thank you!

Yes, this is my 7th round of Clomid. I did 5 cycles before going to the RE, then 2 cycles with just injections, and the last cycle before my lap, I did injections and Clomid. First cycle of it, though, with no endo :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

Clomid never worked for me :cry: i am hoping it does after the lap... Does it feel any different this cycle after having your lap?

Im ok a little worried that my tube is blocked but what will be will be i suppose... Apart from that i am happy but im sure in a few days i will be scared again lol- it just feels like a long journey and i just want it all over and done with and hopind 2012 gives me a bubba and for you also :) 

Are you being monitored on clomid this cycle?
X


----------



## BlueStorm

I had a lap done last month in November. The recovery really was not bad at all. It turned out that I had stage III endo and they were able to remove all of it. We did our first IUI with injectables this month so we were back on very soon after the procedure. 

I hope it helps you to get your BFP :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Hi bluestorm- I am glad to hear that your recovery was ok and they removed your endo :) im scared one of my tubes are blocked :cry:

IUI how did you find that? I am considering opting for that if im not pregnant halfway through 2012- my fs want to put me back on clomid after the op but add a trigger shot- but that all depends on the result after the op... 

Im worried more than scared to be honest.

Thanks for your reply
X


----------



## everhopeful

Hi - I have had two laps done and ovarian drilling - the drilling seemed to take a few months to make any change to my cycles but they did get shorter eventually. I did have a lot of ENDO removed and some scarring removed. I am now on clomid and I ovulate very well.


----------



## scerena

I am very glad to hear you had a good outcome from the op :) and thanks for the reply! 
I have had clomid which hasnt worked very well so i am hoping after it will work better and also for my cycles to become shorter. Im glad your cycles are shorter! In just keeping my fingers crossed for tuesday and hoping for good news x


----------



## BlueStorm

scerena said:


> Hi bluestorm- I am glad to hear that your recovery was ok and they removed your endo :) im scared one of my tubes are blocked :cry:
> 
> IUI how did you find that? I am considering opting for that if im not pregnant halfway through 2012- my fs want to put me back on clomid after the op but add a trigger shot- but that all depends on the result after the op...
> 
> Im worried more than scared to be honest.
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> X

The IUI was fine, it was super simple. It's more of the monitoring that is a pain if you are on injetables especially. I'm not a morning person so waking up every other day at 5am was not fun. First one did not work out for us as you can see, but hopeing that number 2 will do the trick. 

Good idea about the trigger shot, that should really help with the timing of thigs. Good luck


----------



## Lizzy444

scerena said:


> Clomid never worked for me :cry: i am hoping it does after the lap... Does it feel any different this cycle after having your lap?
> 
> Im ok a little worried that my tube is blocked but what will be will be i suppose... Apart from that i am happy but im sure in a few days i will be scared again lol- it just feels like a long journey and i just want it all over and done with and hopind 2012 gives me a bubba and for you also :)
> 
> Are you being monitored on clomid this cycle?
> X

In case this was in reference to my post...the one immediately prior to this... :)

My ovulation was definitely more intense this month, as was AF. AF wasn't longer...just more intense for a couple of days. Other than that, nothing feels different.

Hopefully the dye unblocks anything that needs to be unblocked! I've heard that it really does work.

I'm being monitored...on day 12. 

Like you said, hopefully 2012 brings good things for all of us!


----------



## BbDust

Hi, i am 27 and have been ttc for 2 years.. On Nov 2011 ive undergone with hsg and found out that one of my tube is blocked (right). My gynae had advised me to do d laporoscopy but im so scared n worried about the complication wic might b occured. Ive changed my gynae to search for second opinion..My new gynae advised me to b patient and try clomid 1st. At d same time, im doing accupuncture. However, i got strobing lower back pain..on my right back. Should i proceed wit lap? Why am i having the pain?Is it becoz of the blockage or do i hav endrometriosis? cn anybody help me/


----------



## scerena

Bluestorm- Nor am I a morning person :( I want to do IUI soo I am scared of injecting myself but I know I would do it if I had too. The monitoring I had on clomid was ridiculous I would have so many visits during the month all of which never had any good news :( Im sorry to hear the first cycle didnt go great but I will have my fingers crossed for you that this this second cycle goes alot better for you hun and you get that :bfp: good luck!

Lizzy- Sorry yes that post was for you hun :) sometimes when I am on my phone I forget to write who I am talking too :haha: I hope when you get monitored they give you good news also :) I really think after having the lap good things need to happen for us all :hugs: I have read elsewhere that after a lap clomid has a better chance of working so I will be hoping that is the case for us :thumbsup:

BbDust- :hi: hun, I had the same thing- one of my tubes was blocked or either spasming during the hsg... So I know just how you're feeling :hugs: I also tried clomid and nothing happened for me- I am personally having the lap as they can see more of what is going on and try and treat anything whilst they're in there- already know they are doing ovarian drilling on me and a hysteroscopy. It is a scary thought, but I look at it as in- clomid hasnt worked and I have potentially blocked tube- I would like to know 100% what is going on with my body so I can move on with treatment and make sure that I am receiving the right treatment- Also in alot f cases they manage to unblock the tube. As I say its totally up to you in what you decide and I wouldnt be able to tell you what your pain is, but good luck with your decision and please let us know what you decide :)
x


----------



## scerena

Now af is here as of yesterday 2 days before the op! So i am expecting to get there tomorrow and be told to go home... I cannot phone up as rheyre not in the office as it is bank holiday :/ x


----------



## Lizzy444

Ugh, I'm sorry! :cry: Hopefully they'll still let you do it! I had my lap on CD4 and they were fine with it...AF was almost done....maybe the same case for you?


----------



## scerena

Im cd3 tomorrow when the op is due so hopefully the same case for me fx'd! Im hoping if i am bleedsing just a little bit that they will do it- i might tell them a porky and say im cd4 when i go in! 
How are you?x


----------



## Lizzy444

They told me if I was only bleeding a little, it wouldn't be a problem. Please keep us posted! I'll pray that you're still able to do it!

I'm doing well. On cd11 and going to start opks today (should have started sooner, but I didn't)....I don't trust the plan the doc has for me, as I'm afraid I'll ovulate sooner than they are expecting. Supposed to do a trigger later this week.


----------



## scerena

Ah okay hopefully they will do the same for me...

I would have though they would monitor you in order to do a trigger that sucks! Can you phone up once you get a positive ovulation test?
X


----------



## MrsHowley81

Scerena Good Luck for tomorrow, it has come round quickly hasn't it, I know you will be scared right now and I know what ever say probably won't help but you will be absolutely fine
BbDust, If there is one piece of advice I could give myself a year ago when I first got offered a Laparoscopy and that would be to trust you Gyno and secondly take what ever is offered to you, as I also really did not want an operation, I also have Acupuncture, reflexology, I had tried everything with no avail. Having this procedure is life changing for the best, For me my outcome was not so great as I can't conceive on my own I have to have Assisted Conception but at least I am not torturing myself every month. And If I had not of had the Lap I would never of found that out and I would of had to wait at least another year before we got referred for IVF. I don't want to scare you as you might be all clear but in my case the HSG showed my right tube was blocked at the top, Luckily as I probably would not of had the Lap, turns out my tubes were not blocked but they had extensive scarring which would of only been discovered by having the procedure. Please think twice before refusing, I am the biggest wimp I know I don't even like taking pain killers so the idea of an operation scared me to death, but it was absolutely fine. Good luck to you it is a big decision to make, and it is your body but I wish I knew 12 months ago what I know now and I wouldn't hesitate. Good Luck xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :)
Do you think i would be bad if i lied to the hospital and said i started spotting in the morning? Cannot believe af got me! I wouldnt usually lie to them but i dont want to wait for yet another appointment??? What would you do if you was in my shoes?x


----------



## MrsHowley81

No I lied cos my AF was due the day I had the op and said I was on day 28 of a 30 day cycle but in fact my cycle is 28 days, I don't think it will make too much difference. Good Luck xxx


----------



## scerena

Oh good i dont feel so bad now lol! I will pretend it just statted that morning ill say im Only spotting then if they see im bleeding ill jus say it must of started then lol i really qant this op done and if i have to lie a little to them to try and get it done i will :) im not worrying much about it but i am nervous x


----------



## Lizzy444

scerena said:


> Ah okay hopefully they will do the same for me...
> 
> I would have though they would monitor you in order to do a trigger that sucks! Can you phone up once you get a positive ovulation test?
> X

They are monitoring me, but are doing so on cd13, which I think may be too late as I think I might ovulate then. I could be wrong, though, and hopefully am as I wouldn't mind the extra boost the HCG would give me. 

If I get a positive OPK before the appointment, I'll call to see what they want me to do.

Best wishes for your lap!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
I hope youre all well?
Well long story short I went in this morning for the op- I told them I was on my period full flow and the surgeon didnt even blink an eye and done it :)

I was in tears before I went down and whilst going to sleep I was the second lady in... They was all VERY lovely and supportive to me....

So I was in and out of surgery in about an hour, I come round and they asked me on a scale of 1-3 how much pain I was in I said 2 so they gave me painkillers... Apparently I was a little disorientated fiddling withthe thingy in my hand and asking for oh lol when he wasnt even there as he wasnt allowed to stay I was saying he was in the room waiting lol...

Anyhow about an hour after I was up and going to the toilet... I took it easy Im walking very slowly, I couldnt go back to sleep and still havent as I have visitors here at home I just dont feel tired.. I have been keeping dosed up on painkillers and I feel minimal pain just mainly uncomfortable at times but nothing major- Hopefully I wont be any worse tomorrow fx'd :happydance:

ANYWAY RESULTS ARE- 
-My left tube was blocked BUT they unblocked it :) so I now have two tubes
-They done ovarian drilling and she is happy with my ovaries she said my pcos wasnt too bad and they should work good now...
-No endo :)
-My lining is always good they looked in my uterus- So ,must have been the clomid thinning my lining....

So basically she is happy as I have two tubes and should have more regular periods... Now the nurse said try naturally now as I am absolutely fine see how things go- They will send me a follow up appointment and discuss plans etc then...

I didnt however ask when we can bed again? Any ideas???

I am so happy that I had the op done and I would do it again if I had too :)

Thank you for the support ladies I really appreciate it :)
x


----------



## Lizzy444

Hi! Glad they did it, that it went so well and that they fixed a problem! Isn't it nice to know that they fixed something and that you should be better off now? 

We were told to not BD for 2 weeks, but I've heard others say differently. In fact, a nurse at my RE's office said we could try that cycle (I O'd about 10ish days after the surgery), but I think she was wrong as the paperwork from the hospital said to wait.

Do you feel any pain from CO2...if they used any?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Fab news honey, good luck, I was told to wait for my First af before bd'ing again, luckily it only took 2 days to arrive after. I love the way we were all shit scared of having the op and then all glad we did it :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls :)
Well my im only cd4 today :( i dont want to miss a chance and wait until next cycle... I might phone up or just do it rhis cycle IF I ovulate as some girls say this cycle and others say next cycle hmmm...

Lizzy i was so happy that they found a problem as stupid as that sounds because im hoping that was all that stopped me getting my :bfp: and its a great feeling that they ficed it :) lets hope its all i needed! 
I have been soooo lucky! Ive had no pain from the co2- i had a little pain in my ribs for about 15mins when i woke and now none... So i think the surgeon got most of it out as they said i would have pain from it- unless it creep up on me soon lol!
Its good theyre monitoring you and they should squeeze you in if you get a positive before :)

Mrshowley- yes it is funny how we were scared and so relieved after! My oh kept saying to me "you will be fine, and so happy you done it all and you have me to look after you after" i have a little blood from one on my incisions its on the patch thingy they put over it is that normal? And how are you hun?
X


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes I had blood on my dressing too more on my belly button one but I am sure it is normal, I am not too bad thanks, Just waiting for my letter now so we can go see the IVF people :) 
Make the most of the resting and your hubby running round after you xx


----------



## scerena

Yes my oh is cleaning as we speak :)
They said not to change the dressing until friday should i change the bloody one though?
I havent been in the shower today i am so scared, i know i need to get in it but im being a baby i dont want anymore pain :cry:

When do you expect roughly to be seeing the ivf people?x


----------



## MrsHowley81

To be honest they told me to leave my dressings on for 5 days I was scared to take them off I didn't know what it would look like under them. I didn't shower for a couple of days after as I felt like I couldn't be bothered so don't worry about it, if you don't feel like it then don't do it.

To be honest I have no idea how long it takes so I am just gonna wait and see as it has fallen awkwardly really with Xmas and New Year so I am expecting it to take a bit longer xx


----------



## scerena

Thats ok then as i wasnt sure wether i had to ive been so scared! Ive been told to keep this dressing on for 3 days (friday) and then 4 days to keep the new dressing on for its going to hurt taking it off isnt it! Grrrr! Did it hurt? I dont even wanna look! My belly button is the worst!

Yes i underatand that it may take a bit longer- are you going to be funded?x


----------



## MrsHowley81

It didn't hurt when the dressings came off it was fine, it just felt weird.

Our PCT will give us one round free luckily but some PCT's are more generous for instance the next County down which is Wiltshire you get 3 free rounds and the min age is considerably lower, But Luckily for me Gloucestershire's min age limit is 30 and I am 30 so no problem there, but Wiltshire I think is 25 so it just depends Luckily wit fit the brief and we will only need one round :) xx


----------



## scerena

Thats good :) im glad you will get a free round i hope thats all you need!

Im just not feeling taking the tape off lol x


----------



## fitzy79

Hi ladies, interesting reading all your experiences on here. I had a lap& dye in May 2010 where some mild endo was removed, a hysteroscopy showed up nothing abnormal in uterus. I am now considering ovarian drilling. Clomid didn't work for me at all but I do ovulate on FSH injections with trigger shot. My history is long and chequered (details on first page of my journal if anyone interested). 

On September 2nd I had my 3rd miscarriage at 9 weeks and D&C followed. I havn't had a period since...even Provera which has worked for me plenty of times in the past didn't induce a withdrawal bleed.

Anyhho, was in St.Mary's recurrent m/c clinic last week and the doc suggested ovarian drilling as a way of getting my cycles going. He also said that even if it didn't work a low dose of Clomid (50mg) generally works very well in women who've had the surgery done.

Will be following all your stories here and hoping for 2012 BFP's all round!!:dust::dust:


----------



## scerena

:hi: fitzy79
I am so sorry you have been through a lot hun and I am extremely sorry for your losses :hugs: 
Clomid never worked for me either so the ovarian drilling was the next step for me to be able to move forward... They also told me that meds such as clomid tend to work for women who didnt have any success before the op.

I would recommend the drilling hun as it can really help with your cycles- by lowering testosterone levels and regulating your cycles, sometimes ladies do not even need any meds after the op as it helps them ovulated again.

I am so glad I have had the op done- I had it done on tuesday and yesterday (staurday) I stopped taking any pain meds and I feel on the mend :) Im excited to see how my body responds.

Please keep me updated on what you decide to do, would be nice to stay in touch 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
x


----------



## scerena

I thought i would just update any of you ladies who may be interested in how the op went- basically i am 100% back to normal now :) i have antibiotics for my belly button incision as it looked like the start of an infection but apart from that all is well. No pain at all it has been 11 days since the op and i started feeling around 90% back to normal about 6 days after the op. 

so if anyone has to consider having any of these procedures done then i highly recommend them, yes you have some pain but it is bearable with pain meds and after a few days i found i didnt even need any.
X


----------



## Flick21

Hi iv just found this tread which is good. I am going in for od in two days. Am very excited and hoping it will work for me along with my metiformin fingers crossed. if anyone has any helpful hints or storys that they could share would be great


----------



## scerena

Hi hun firstly i hope that your OD goes okay and your recovery is quick :hugs:
Im not sure where you get the incisions for OD as i had all three provedures but if you have one in your belly button which i think you do then take good care of it.

You will need to make sure that your oh is there to be your slave :haha: as you will find it to get up and down and bend for a few days...

Make sure youre stocked up on pain killers, hopefully after a few days you wont need them...

It is common for ladies to get shoulder pain for the gas they put in you (luckily i didnt get it) the nurse recommended peppermint tea if you get the shoulder pain...

I dont really know what to say as you have probably read my story, but GOODLUCK and make sure you get plenty of rest, when youre feeling up to it please share how it went for you x


----------



## lisa_2010

:hi: ladies, im glad i found this thread. i will be going in for a lap in Feb and am a bit nervous but overall Im okay with going through with it.. wanted to ask a quick ?, what is ovarian drilling exactly? my doc wants to do the following: laparoscopy and removal of a fibroid and to either repair, leave alone, or remove one or more of the fallopian tubes. 
thanks for this thread! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: Its ok to be nervous honestly, I think if you wasnt nervous then I would be very surprised! I was sooo scared before mine I was crying at the hospital and all sorts, but relax I thought it would be sooo much worse than what it was...

Ovarian drilling is used for ladies who have pcos mainly- they lazer off some cysts etc to help lower testosterone levels and hopefully regulate your cycles (quick summary of the procedure lol)- do you know if you have pcos??? 

Have you had a hsg that has shown you have a blocked tube/tubes? Mine showed one was either blocked or spasming, it was blocked when they done the op and they managed to unblock it- It was only a little mucus blockage but it was still a blockage. I hope your tubes are ok, if they find anything I hope they can fix it hun.

What date in feb is your op?x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Ladies, How are we all doing??
Well I am back, I am currently in the process of my IVF being funded etc, sh should be starting in 2-3 months, and I have to have another Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, with a view to clear some scarring from my tubes as this is obstructing my right ovary and they want it to be completely clear to be able to access it during my IVF, and I also have to have my tubes unblocked or removed, again during IVF your ovaries are over stimulated with all the drugs and therefore they produce fluid which can drain into your tubes, as mine are blocked the fluid will just sit at the top of my tubes and become toxic, obviously this will force my IVF to be cancelled of unsuccessful, so I really need to have it done, I am of course a little nervous as I will be having real work done this time, but I am nowhere near as scared as first time round, and my FS is great and she only wants the best for us so that our IVF has every chance of working, so I have to be happy about that, it is just a shame I wasn't referred to her sooner and she could of done the original op and sorted it out there and then and I would of only needed to do it once, but such is life and this time round there will be no shocks like last time, I know what the out come maybe and to be honest if I do lose my tubes at least I won't need to worry about it getting any worse and losing my ovaries. xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsHowley, Big hugs to you hun!!! I am so sorry that you need to go in for surgery again!!! :hugs: :hugs: Looking on the bright side at least they discovered it before you had a failed IVF attempt. I hope your surgery has a quick and pain free recovery!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Wannabe I am happy about the surgery this time, I already know what to expect, just can't wait to get it out of the way. Any idea when you might be going in for yours?? xx


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsHowley81 said:


> Thanks Wannabe I am happy about the surgery this time, I already know what to expect, just can't wait to get it out of the way. Any idea when you might be going in for yours?? xx

Your Welcome!!!:hugs: 

For now my surgery is postponed because I started a new job and I didnt want to take any time off when I am new to the company. I am thinking that I will most likely be able to do it in the summer. I have a 90 day trial period where I am a temp before I can become a permanent employee and than i can earn some vacation time so I could request time off for surgery than. The only problem is that the girl I work with is going out on maternity leave in June assuming that her baby stays on schedule so that could cause a delay in when I can take time off.. so we will see. Looking on the bright side I am able to save up some money now since I am working to be able to pay for my costs towards the surgery and than IUI when i am ready!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sounds like you have an excellent plan, It is so nice to see how level headed you are xXx


----------



## scerena

Mrshowley- so sorry they didnt do everything in one go for you last time :hugs: sorry you hav to have it done twice, you will be fully prepared this time though right? I would also do it again if I needed to :)
I am glad that you will be doing ivf very soon :) and you fs sounds great and its good they are doing this now so hopefully it will all go smoothly now for you :hugs: 
What date is your surgery??

Wannabe- hows are you? Congrats on your new job :) sounds like a good plan you have :)

AFM- I am on my second cycle since the op-
1st cycle was 45days and I ovulated on my own on cd32
2nd cycle- I am currently cd26 and waiting to ovulate... Come on ovaries!!!
Have another fs appointment in may hoping for a medicated plan but have a new fs and hes stubborn! 
X


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Mrshowley- so sorry they didnt do everything in one go for you last time :hugs: sorry you hav to have it done twice, you will be fully prepared this time though right? I would also do it again if I needed to :)
> I am glad that you will be doing ivf very soon :) and you fs sounds great and its good they are doing this now so hopefully it will all go smoothly now for you :hugs:
> What date is your surgery??
> 
> Wannabe- hows are you? Congrats on your new job :) sounds like a good plan you have :)
> 
> AFM- I am on my second cycle since the op-
> 1st cycle was 45days and I ovulated on my own on cd32
> 2nd cycle- I am currently cd26 and waiting to ovulate... Come on ovaries!!!
> Have another fs appointment in may hoping for a medicated plan but have a new fs and hes stubborn!
> X

I have been super busy with work, and for the most part I have been doing well. I am working as a recruiter and my job is a nice place to work. My coworkers are nice and I am glad that I can finally start to save up some money and be able to enjoy myself more for the first time in a long time. I am really happy to be getting some more work experience in the field of human resources because I have my BA degree in human resources management, which i finished back in 12/2010, and I have never worked as a recruiter before so this is a great way for me to get some new work experience, so I can either stay at my existing job or in a year or more maybe move into a higher paying job with a larger staffing agency!!:thumbup: 

I did have a bad episode of either food poison or a stomach bug a few weekends back and I was throwing up and had diareah, fever, chills, it was horrible but it was like a 24 hour thing and I managed to avoid missing any work, which was good because it is a new job and I cant afford to take any time off just yet. I am alright now though. 

So how are you doing? I hope you OV soon!!! I hope you can get in lots of :sex: too!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## scerena

Your job sounds very good an you sound very happy :hugs:
You could even get your miracle whilst you are not 100% focusing on babies as your new job is giving you a new focus :)
Good thing you got through your fever and didnt need any time off hun :hugs:

So are you still ttc for now??

Yes I am doing good thank you :) just waiting and hoping to ovulate... We are bd'ing every other day hoping for the best really... Just need these stupid cycles to regulate more... Been lookimg into egg sharing at the moment, for a option x


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi all, what a brilliant thread! We have been trying to conceive #2 for about 13 months and I had my Lap/O.D done last Thursday, I am still just spotting (AF was due a day or two after the op)... is this something you guys experienced??I just want it to hurry up so we can get bd'ing!!


----------



## scerena

:hi:
I am not sure hun as I had af during the op, I hope your spotting eases up soon so you can go back to ttc again :hugs:
Hope you are recovering, did everything go fine during your op?x


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Well they seemed to think it went well, but I have to wait a month or so before my follow up appt with the specialist. The surgeon seemed confident when she gave me the run down after the op, but I was still very hazy and didn't ask all of my 100 questions that I had in my head when I went under. The general gist was that it was ENDO, and they threw in the O/D for good measure. I feel like taking some provera (have some left over from 5 cycles of Clomid I did last year), but sort of don't want to intervene with my system too much if it is trying to regulate itself naturally... ahhh the trials and tribulations huh!


----------



## scerena

I personally wouldnt take provera yet as you body need time to try and adjust/regulate after the OD...
Hard though right! I have been so tempted to take my clomid trying my hardest not to...
X


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Your job sounds very good an you sound very happy :hugs:
> You could even get your miracle whilst you are not 100% focusing on babies as your new job is giving you a new focus :)
> Good thing you got through your fever and didnt need any time off hun :hugs:
> 
> So are you still ttc for now??
> 
> Yes I am doing good thank you :) just waiting and hoping to ovulate... We are bd'ing every other day hoping for the best really... Just need these stupid cycles to regulate more... Been lookimg into egg sharing at the moment, for a option x

Yeah, we are still TTC, but I am taking a very laid back approach now, I didnt even use any OPK's this cycle at all, but I OV pretty regular so I can guesstimate when I will most likely be OV'ing and me and DH did have sex a few times in my fertile window, but I am not getting my hopes up or anything anymore. 

But I have also heard those stories about women getting pregnant once they stop trying so you never really know what is possible...:shrug: My job takes up so much of my time so I hardly even think about TTC anymore so what will be will be i suppose!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Little_Ratbag

I know what you mean about the 'no trying' part, I have a girlfriend who tried on and off for like 4 years, had sex once within a cycle and BANG... PREGGERS!! It is amazing how much the brain mucks around with your body. When our angels are ready, they will come to this earth I say... ;)

Scerena - yep, very hard not to take anything, the impatience is killing me!! haha. I am suprised that I have healed so quickly though, its great! Do you think this cycle is a right off if I never got AF? Or should we try anyway? I would hate to get pregnant and then miscarry because my lining was of bad quality...


----------



## scerena

wannabeprego- Yes I hear them stories too and hopefully you will be one of them :) not constantly worrying about everything will probably help your body to relax, if I knew roughly when I ovulate I would probably do the same, I guess I could still, I just need to learn to calm down lol! But hopefully fx'd this is when you get your surprise bfp :)

Little_Ratbag- Personally I wouldnt know, but I would try anyway? I tried the same cycle of the op, no harm in trying I think? Just dont test early thats what I have started doing then I dont see faint lines etc...I would definately try though???
When did your fs recommend trying again??
I was on af and tried that cycle- I ovulated cd32 and had a 45 day cycle...
Now waiting to ovulate this cycle grrrr...
I too healed pretty quickly which was nice, I guess we were the lucky ones :) 
Now all we need is our :bfp:
x


----------



## CandyGal

Hi Gals,

I also had my lap + OD yesterday. I am feeling very weak but no pain as of now. I have stopped taking pain killers but i feel so tired..
I am just hoping that i get my periods on my own and ovulate as well..

Baby dust to all ttc ladies.

Regards,
CandyGal


----------



## scerena

:hi: welcome to the thread :)
I hope you feel better soon, I kept up with my pain killers 'just in case' for a few days...

I hope you get your periods on your own :)

My first cycle was 45 days- ovulated cd32
this 2nd cycle I am cd30- no ovulation yet...

My fs has prescribed me clomid for my next cycle as your ovaries are ment to be more sensitive to the meds afer the drilling so hopefully it works fx'd

get plenty of rest and get better soon, dont do too much as it can set you back a bit so enjoy being looked after :)


----------



## CandyGal

Thanks scerena. :) :)...
I am not doing any household activities as i have a excuse to make :):)... 

Good luck with your ttc, hope you ovulate and get preg this cycle..


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun, you too.. Please keep us updated on how it all goes for you :)

fx'd you will be a lucky one and get your :bfp: first cycle after the op :)
x


----------



## CandyGal

Thank you.. Could you please tell me if you had to go to the doc to remove the stiches ? My doc didnt tell me anything about it. I am not sure if the stiches will comeout automatically..


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies,
I have my Lap/hysteroscopy and D&C this morning - they found stage 3 endo and removed it - my DR didn't even think I had it. Im feeling ok - back and tummy pain, bloated and tired. I am seriously hoping that this will do the trick for us. I haven't had a BFP since we had our son in 2003 and we have been trying on and off since before he was 2. 
:dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## scerena

CandyGal- No mine were dissolvable ones, hopefully yours are too, surely if they wasnt he would of told you to get them taken out? I would phone just to confirm if they didn't tell you, but I am guessing that they are dissolvable??
Have you had a peek at your incisions yet??? I wouldnt for days the thought made me cringe lol!

Mas1118- I hope that the lap is just what you needed? I am glad they got rid of the endo for you :hugs: that might just be what you needed in order to get your :bfp: try and get as much rest as possible and not over do things, I also kept up with pain killers even when I felt ok just incase any pain or discomfort came back, hope that you have a speedy recovery


----------



## CandyGal

@scerena - I did look at my belly button incisions, it feels bad to see a lot of stiches inside :(.. i hope i get ok soon..

I have got my periods, its def not spotting, and its not very heavy.so i would assume that i am having my periods.

Is it normal to get your periods within 2 days after the surgery ?? Today would be my 2nd day and i will have to take clomid.. so i am very confused

a. Is this period ? 
b. should i take clomid ? my doc said i should get my periods within 4-6 weeks and that i should be taking clomid... 

now i am really confused.... any suggestions?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Candy Firstly yes it is definitely your period mine came within a couple of days after my op and was also very very heavy, and lasted a few days longer as well. If your doctor said to take clomid on your next cycle then yes start taking it. Good Luck xxx


----------



## CandyGal

Hi MrsHowley- Thanks for replying :).
I am just wondering if i take clomid now then will by body get tuned to eating clomid everytime to ovulate ?? I am unable to contact my doctor today as its weekend .....


Did you ovulate naturally after your OD ?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes But my issue is tubal, so I always ovulate , I really have no clue now what you should do. Maybe you should try the hospital xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies,
Candy- I ovulated the first cycle after the OD, I was on my af cd2/3 when I had the op, then I had a natural period cd45 and I am now cd 30something and no ovulation, so taking clomid next cycle when af shows up.
I would take it if your doc told you too, but it is entirely your choice :)


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Back again ladies! well its coming up to 4 weeks since my op, AF is well and truly due but no sign of her yet. My ovulation pain was really bad after the op, so hoping AF won't be bad too (don't like my chances). Did a HPT today just in case but BFN, think I could be testing a little under a week early, so we will see ;) 

CandyGal, I am in the same predicament as you Re: Clomid. Have you come any closer to a decision about this? I have my follow-up appt with the specialist on Friday, and this is one of the things I will be asking her, so I will let you know the response if you like? 

Scerena, bugger that you haven't ovulated yet, you must be just dying for this cycle to end so you can get onto the clomid huh?


----------



## scerena

Sorry about your bfn little_ratbag hopefully you are just testing early... I had strong o pains first cycle after op my af wasnt too bad though really... gl for a bfp within the next few days...
Well yes so annoyed but I am taking provera to bring on my period now so within about a week I should have my period so I can start my clomid at last :)


----------



## CandyGal

Hi Little_ratbag,

I didnt take clomid last cycle. I was feeling very sick after the surgery so i didnt want to take clomid and mess with my body.
Btw i called up the nurse to book an appt for follicular scan, the nurse told me that if you did bleed immediately then it might not be your true period :(... 

itseems the spontaneous bleed will behave very much like periods .. oh god!! i was so shatterd today "but" i was thankful that i didnt take clomid and create more confusion...

so "please" talk to your doctor and confirm if its your true period and only then take clomid...

I hope it helps.. all the best to you!!


----------



## Anne24

Hi I am due for lap next week. Both my tubes are blocked. Has anyone had any success here with lap trying to unblock the tubes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## scerena

Anne24- i had a littl mucus plug blocking one of my tubes which they successfully removed so I now have two tubes- good luck and let us know how you get on :)

How are all you other lovely ladies??


----------



## Anne24

scerena said:


> Anne24- i had a littl mucus plug blocking one of my tubes which they successfully removed so I now have two tubes- good luck and let us know how you get on :)
> 
> How are all you other lovely ladies??

Thanx Scerena for the reply:flower: I am not sure if you are familiar with these terminologies but my HSG report shows my left tube having a cornual block(towards the end of the uterus) and the right tube showed no spillage. Hopefully lap will help me open them:thumbup: Also if you don't mind me asking does the doctor ask to abstain from bd immediately after lap? I am doing my lap on CD9 and I normally ovulate around CD 12,13,14. Even if one tube is unblocked from the lap, I don't want to miss the first cycle as they say one is super fertile within the first few months of HSG or lap. And I will keep you all posted about how the lap went.


----------



## MrsHowley81

I now have a date for my next lap which is 21st of May, so much more relaxed this time round :)


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hello there ladies. 

So I had my follow-up appt yesterday. She pretty much confirmed all the things I already knew, so no REAL surprises. They couldn't get all the endo, as some is embedded into my muscle wall, she said this wouldn't pose any problem to conceiving though. The ovarian drilling was a success and she also told me that I had D&C (I orginally didn't think that had been done). She said this would explain the lack of AF. So from here on in I am going on the clomid again, she wants me to take 25mg to begin with, to see how my body reacts, then I have to have the 21 day blood test to see if we proceed with this moving forward. I am kind of happy that she has put me on it, as it will leave nothing 'up to chance' :thumbup: She is still concerned about OH's count, and has said that if after 3 months we don't have success, we will need to REALLY think about IVF :dohh:... gosh I hope it doesn't come to that. 

So that is it in a nutshell ladies, and to top it off I think AF is arriving, so we can get things moving. YAY! 

Scerena - any 'movement at the station' for you hun? My doc said to take the provera after 2 months if AF hadn't arrived yet, but looks like I won't have to worry about that anymore.

Candy - Are you waiting to take your Clomid after AF, or did you end up taking it? What day of the cycle are you up to?:shrug:


----------



## scerena

Anne- my doc didnt tell me wether I could or could not start ttc afterwards but we did anyway as I didnt wanna miss any chance...

MrsHowley- Well done with going through with it all again :) please let us know how it goes, not too long to wait :) Thats my oh's birthday!

Little_Ratbag- yay for the clomid, when will you start it? I am waiting for af to start my clomid! Yeh my doc told me not to take the provera but this cycle was turning long so I decided to just take it lol! 

Candy- How are you doing??

AFM- took my last provera pill tonight so currently just waiting on af to arrive and then onto the clomid :)


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Scerena - CD1 for me TODAY, so I will be taking the clomid days 5-7. I am excited! 
I have to say there is no pain, so think I am one of the lucky ones, but it is definately heavier than before. Hope you get yours soon, so you get be on clomid the same time as me! :)


----------



## scerena

If you are taking yours cd5-9 i will be probably taking mine the same time as doing min cd2-6, so hopefully af comes in the next few days and then we can be clomid buddies :dance: fx'd (last year when i took provera af came no more than 5days after from what I can remember)
Sorry what dose are you taking again?
Are you havin your cycles monitored?


----------



## CandyGal

Hi Ladies,

I am doing good but a little confused. I cant really make out if i am ovulating or not..please read below.. I have also posted a new thread "LH surge" on the same topic.


Yesterday i took my ovulation test and noticed that the test line was darker than the control line.I took the test around 11:30 and then at 2:30 [ both tests with different sample showed that the test line was darker] , then i tested again at 3:30 and later in the evening at 7 [ but here the test line was lighter than the control line].

This morning i tested twice , at 8:30 and at 9:30 am, the test line was super dark compared to the control line. I also noticed that the test lines dont disappear for a very long time.
Can you please tell me what does all this mean ? Why do i see an increase in LH surge and then i dont see it. 

I also want to mention that, 2 months ago i faced something similar to this. When i took a ovulation test using digital ovulation predictor kit and noticed that i got a smiley symbol [ only once] , it didnt appear after that at al and during the scan the nurse told me that the follicles have not grown and my progestrone blood test revealed that i didnt ovulate. Can there be a surge in LH for various other reasons as well ?

What do you all think? Have you experienced something like this??


----------



## scerena

I have heard that sometimes your body gears up for ovulation but the egg doesnt release, not sure if thats whats happening? It might be that you might ovulate soon or get a real surge soon?
Do you take your temperature? X


----------



## CandyGal

thank you scerena.. 
i tested thrice today and just got postive only once in the morning.. i hope i get real surge soon..
No i dont temp coz my body is always a little warm[ hot]... so i dont think BBT will help me..I have my appt on 10th April. i hope they scan and let me know whats happening....


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi Scerena, yep, taking mine 5-9, only 25mg and I need to then go have the 21 day blood test after the first cycle, because last time I took the clomid it almost overstimulated my ovaries, causing Twin/multiple birth concern. So it will be interesting to see how I go. I have decided not to bother with Temping or OPK's, I am just going to BD every 2nd day from CD10-20, that was there is nothing left up to chance, and I don't have to be worried that we are not getting onto it on time etc. Will you be charting this cycle do you think? 

Candy- I unfortunately can't help, as I don't have a lot of luck with OPK's, my positives stay positive for days. This may have changed since the op, but I am not even going to worry about them anymore. Hope you get a resolution to your problem though :)


----------



## scerena

Candy- I hope they can give you a scan aswell so you know what is going on...

little_ratbag- Yes I will be charting and opk'ing probably and having scans to check my follicle growth... Good luck hun I hope the clomid works nicely for you :)


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Scerena, how are you going? Which day are you up to now? I am on day 3 of the Clomid today (CD7) and we are getting geared up to give it our all from Tuesday. Trying to decide if I am going to use Pre seed to or not?! Are you going to? 

Candy - How about you? Any resolution to your problem?

Do you girls know of anyone who has bought a sperm tester over the internet? and how accurate they are?


----------



## scerena

:hi: 
Well I got to cd53, took my last provera pill 7 days ago and the :witch: arrived FINALLY! (cd53 being the day af came) So CD1 for me today :happydance: will be taking my clomid tomorrow lets hope it helps me to ovulate now please keep your fx'd for my ladies [-o&lt;
I will probably still use the conceive plus :)
How are you finding your cycle?
I havent brought a sperm tester, we have had my oh's done at the fertility clinic, sorry I cannot help you with that one...


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Oh, that's great you got AF... Now you can get on with things! We are only a couple of days apart from each other (CD7 for me today), 3rd clomid dose today, and actually feeling ok which is great. Gearing up for our BD'ing session of the year on Tues/Thur/Sat/Mon... It is going to be interesting, as we have a 3 year old taring around the place and hubby starts night shift next week... talk about making life a little difficult, but guess we will get there! haha ;)

Good luck starting the Clomid tomorrow :)


----------



## scerena

Oh yes not far apart in the cycles at all :)

Timing is going to be a bit of a nightmare for you but you will do it hun :)

Gl and :dust: for you :)

Hoping we get our clomid babies after all we have been through!


----------



## CandyGal

Hi All,

We did buy a sperm tester online but we didnt use it as the process looked complicated .. so its just sitting there ....
I am waiting for tuesday , i have my doc's appt then.. will keep you all posted..


----------



## Anne24

Hi all,

So I had my lap last Friday and both my tubes opened miraculously. My interiors were a complete mess. Both the tubes are highly convoluted, both the fimbrae were agglutinated to the ovaries, the right tube was everted, the left tube showed cornual blockage and the right showed isthmear blockage. Thankfully my FS managed to open both the tubes. I was also diagnosed with early stages of endometriosis which was taken care of. But since both the tubes opened, I have chances of conception now.However my FS suggested we go for IUI. My next appointment is on the 10th of this month and I shall keep you all posted about the next course of treatment.


----------



## scerena

Candy- please keep us updated!

Anne- Glad the op went well, have plenty of rest! Great news they have opened up both of your tubes :dance: Let us know what your fs says :dust:


----------



## Little_Ratbag

f


----------



## Little_Ratbag

morning all, hope you all had a nice easter and the easter bunny was kind to you ;)

candy - look forward to hearing what the doc says
anne - I'm interested to hear about what ur FS said bout IUI, are u open to the idea, or are u going to try naturally now that everything is 'open'? my oh has a low sperm count, they have given us 3 cycles before we go down the IVF trail, i presume IUI would be first up if we go there!? how long have u been TTC?


----------



## Anne24

Little_Ratbag said:


> morning all, hope you all had a nice easter and the easter bunny was kind to you ;)
> 
> candy - look forward to hearing what the doc says
> anne - I'm interested to hear about what ur FS said bout IUI, are u open to the idea, or are u going to try naturally now that everything is 'open'? my oh has a low sperm count, they have given us 3 cycles before we go down the IVF trail, i presume IUI would be first up if we go there!? how long have u been TTC?

Hi Little,

I have my appointment with FS tomorrow and I shall let you know every thing about IUI once I get to know about it. We are very much open to IUI because during my lap my FS found that my uterus(though normal in size and shape) is positioned in such a way that the passage between the cervix and the uterus is not smooth, the uterus kind of half blocks the passage.As a result of which when sperm is deposited inside, it kind of encounters obstruction and comes out. The doc said we can try naturally but it might take time. But in IUI sperm is injected directly into the uterus thereby increasing the chances of conception. 

As far as my knowledge goes for IUI, sperm is washed i.e. only those sperms that are capable of fertilizing (good in terms of both morphology and motility) are collected. They probably either use shots or meds to induce ovulation and then an USG to determine the tentative date of ovulation, whereby the washed sperm is pushed inside the uterus with the help of a needleless syringe and catheter, after dilating the vaginal opening with a speculum. Having said that I shall know the exact process from my FS tomorrow and keep you posted about the same.

We have been TTC since October 2010. If you need any more information please feel free to ask and good luck to you :flower:


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi Anne,
How did you go the the FS?


----------



## Anne24

Hi Little

Sorry for this late reply. My appointment went pretty well. I was diagnosed with endo during lap(early stages) which supposedly caused the blockages. My FS is putting me on BCP for the next two cycles during which the endo would dry up. He also asked me to go for hydrotubation in these two months so that when we start ttc around july/august my tubes are in super potent condition. As far as IUI is concerned, he asked us to go au naturelle first. There is a test to ascertain whether sperm, deposited, enters the uterus or not. He said if it is the case then we can ttc naturally and if not then he would do an IUI. In this particular clinic they do 2days of IUI/cycle after an HCG shot. Ummm....thats about it. If I can be of any more help, please do let me know.Good luck.


----------



## scerena

Anne- sounds like your fs has a good plan in place for you :) gl and please keep us updated :)

Little_ratbag- hows things with you? Good I hope :)

Afm- cd11 follicle scan today- I have two 12mm follicles (1on each ovary) and loads of 7mm follicles, they are hoping one grows by friday at my next scan so ones got to grow 6mm and they should grow 1-2mm each day. They said my lining will thicken as they grow, if not they r gna add estrogen to my cycle next time but they sound hopeful, so im keeping hopeful too as my follicles are bigger than my previous cycles, so staying hopeful until friday for now


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi Scerena, CD18 for me today. Feeling ok, few twinges here and there which I guess is a good thing. So we have two more BD'ing sessions to go for the month, then we sit back and wait! I'm not doing OPK's this month, just DTD every 2nd day, so we have it 'covered'. Got my blood test on Sat (CD21), just to see how things went whilst being on the low measure of clomid. 

Hope your scan goes well today. Its great that they sound happy about the way things are tracking, you would be stressed if things hadn't changed since the op. How are you 'feeling'? Any different to normal? 

Anne - good luck to you hun, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Anne24

Hi Scerena

Are you being monitored because you are on clomid or are you going through IUI? I ask this because I might be put on fertility drugs as well after 2 months. Is one always monitored while on clomid?


----------



## scerena

:hi:
Anne- yes I am having scan to check and see my linung and follicle growth, not everyone has to be moniored but my fertility clinic are very strick about it as some ladies can over stimualt on clomid and get cysts etc, I will have scand on cd3 of each cycle too where they check for cysts before you take your next round...
Gl!

Little_ratbag- I hope your bloods show a nice strong ovulation please keep us updated! Fx'd tighly for you!
My next scan is friday, so lets hope for the best! I have noticed since the op i feel my ovaries alot more what about you?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Yep, definately hightened sensation this month, feeling heavy today and a little bloated, so have a feeling I have either o'd or I am about to... bring it on!! :)


----------



## scerena

Yay :dance: so are you not monitoring ovulation (temping/opk'ing)?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Nup, not monitoring at all this month, don't want the stress, so just keeping it all covered by DTD VERY regularly. I may think about doing OPK'S next month, but not sure at this stage.... with a bit of luck won't have to worry about it, but i don't want to hold out hope just yet :)


----------



## scerena

:dust: little :) you hear of many ladies getting their :bfp: when they are not stressing over ttc so fx'd this is your month :dust: gl :)


----------



## CandyGal

Hi Scerena,

Hope you are well. Whats happening at your end ? Did your follicles grow ? 
I had my scan today (CD12) three follicles 2 of 10 mm each and one with 9.2 mm, I have to scan again next week, not sure if the follicles will manage to grow by then.

The whole process of getting preg is so depressing and frustrating !!


----------



## scerena

I hope that your follicles grow hun :hugs:
I am currently 5dpo- I ovulated on the clomid on cd16, on my scan at cd14 I had a 18mm follicle...
It grew from 2mm to 18mm in 3 days so I have hope that yours will too :dust:

If no :bfp: next cycle will have to be natural as I will be away on holiday for 2 weeks so wont be able to be monitored, so when I am back from hols my next step/cycle will be injectables instead of clomid...


----------



## CandyGal

wow.. thats really good.. lots of baby dust to you!! hope you get your BFP...

Thanks.. I hope it grows... Btw my nurse told me that , once they confirm that i ovulate with clomid, i will have to try it for 6 months Without being monitored, i though they are suppose to monitor us every cycle if we are taking clomid, is that not the case ?


----------



## scerena

Not always the case hun, my clinic is very cautious and monitor each cycle but I hear of some ladies not even being monitored on their first cycle! 
What mg did you take this cycle?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi Scerena! Great to hear you had good results for your follicle Test! Maybe a holiday without any stress is all you will need to get your BFP... even better to be pregnant whilst on holiday too!! ;)

CD28 for me today, no sign of AF, did a test today BPN! So hard to know what is going on as this is my true 1st cycle since the op. Do you think a BFP is still a possibility as I am testing too early?!


----------



## CandyGal

@scerena - i took 50 mg clomid from day2... i am wondering what will the next steps be in case my follicles dont show any progress ?? any idea ? will they put me on 100 mg or give injections to trigger the growth ?

@little_Ratbag - yes i think its too early to test now... test after 7 days from the day you missed your period.. good luck for your bfp


----------



## scerena

Little_Ratbag- For once I dont really want to be pregnant on hols its all inclusive and I want to drink :haha: but if I was pregnant then obviously I would be over the moon 
If you are testing early then there is the possibility of a late positive pregnancy test...

They might up your dose, or they might add things to your cycle? They have decided with me to just give me injectables throughout my cycle instead of clomid, maybe talk to them about your next steps IF no progress, but hopefully you have some nice follicles :)


----------



## Kelly c

scerena said:


> ^^^ anyone had any of these procedures?
> 
> Any success stories???
> Anyone's cycles better???
> How did the procedures make you feel afterwards???
> 
> After 3 failed Clomid cycles and numerous natural cycles I am haHving these procedures done a week today (13th December) and I am so scared!
> 
> I'm just hoping this is what I need in order to get my :bfp:
> 
> Please feel free to tell me any information please I'm scared :haha:
> X


I had it done 4 weeks ago


----------



## scerena

How are you feeling kelly?
I recovered very quickly I was quite lucky :)
Whats your plans now?- Natural or medicated cycles?
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Little_Ratbag

AF has arrived! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :(


----------



## scerena

Little- so sorry af got you :hugs: :hugs: what's your plan this cycle?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Well, more of the same as the last I think Scerena! The only difference, I think I will do some OPK's, just to keep it a little more structured to know exactly when I am O'ing. Other than that, we did all we could last cycle, so we just continue with that and hope for the best I think... Trying my damndest to be positive! :)


----------



## CandyGal

Little - good luck with this cycle.
I have my u/s tomorrow, i dont see any dark lines in opk so i think the follicles might not grown, so depressing :( :(.. just waiting for tomo...


----------



## scerena

Little- gl this cycle hun :dust: yes if you opk it might help, gl :) I'll be thinking positive for you :)

Candy- gd luck at your scan please keep us updated I hope you have some nice follicles :dust:


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your support. You're the best!
I have to say my AF is really light this cycle, do any of you experience this whilst on Clomid?


----------



## CandyGal

Hi Little - I had heavy periods on cd1 and cd2. on cd2 (night) i tookclomid and next day i noticed that period almost stopped, from then on i saw very light period, like spotting... so i think CLomid makes it light.. i am not sure...

btw i had my scan today again :( and no progress at al. only one of my follicle is grown 11.6mm on cd17. i asked the nurse for my next steps and she said she hass to talk to the doctor bout it.. wondering if my case is very unique and they dont know how to take it further ... :( :(

Nurse asked me to check for lh surge at home and get back to book an appt for progestrone test..

this is going no where even after doing Ovarian drilling :(....


----------



## scerena

Candy- my next step is injectables, maybe they might offer you that? Sorry your follicles didn't grow enough :hugs: hopefully things start looking up for you :)

Little- yes on clomid my periods are lighter and almost stop like candy after a few days...

I tested and it was one where 'is there a line? Hmmm no' prob nothing there so I have taught myself to class them as negative stupid cheapy test! I was happy that it's negative in a way so I can enjoy my holiday and have a proper Caribbean holiday enjoying cocktails by the sea etc even though I would love a bfp even more it wasn't meant to be this month... Story of my life 
My temp went back up today I am still only 11dpo so you never know... I don't know why I tested I knew I would be disappointed and why I brought cheapies I do not know!


----------



## CandyGal

Scerena - not sure if my ovaries will even react to injections, they seem so stubborn, not reacting to anything.... hope i get to know the next steps soon. this is making my life misserable..
have a nice holiday...


----------



## scerena

Thanks candy not going until 2weeks and 3 days :)
I am sure they will it's what they give ladies doing Ivf- my ovaries do not usually respond, but they have started too, injectables are given to ladies usually who are clomid resistant that's what my fs said :) 
When is your next appointment?


----------



## CandyGal

Hello,

i dont know. the other day i got a darker test line only once...so i have mailed by nurse about it.waiting for my nurse to reply...


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies! I know we all haven't been on in months just wondering how everyone has got on since their ops???


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi scerena, great to hear from you! 

Well turns out my first natural cycle after my lap, and the last one before we were to begin IVF, we got out BFP!!!!! I am completely over the moon, and still have to pinch myself that it has all happened. it's funny, as soon as I came off the clomid, I detected my LH surge on CD13, which was the first time ever I had detected my surge prior to CD18. so I am convinced my previous specialist should NEVER had put me on the clomid post op, all I can say is thank god I have changed specialists, as the new one actually discovered I have a condition called high natural killer cells in my uterus, which means that without medication pregnancies wouldn't survive, I found this result out only a couple of weeks before I got my BFP, which luckily meant I could go straight onto the meds as soon as possible (see signature for meds list). so the pregnancy has been pretty full on so far to date, but am still counting my lucky stars every day all the same :)

Enough about me, how have you been traveling hun? How are your cycles etc?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Scerena, Lovely to see some old faces, feels like such a long time ago I had my first lap, but it's not even a year! How are you getting on?
Cpngrats Ratbag a natural BFP too yso hapy for you!!
AFM I did my first cycle of IVF which started in July and I am very happy and very lucky that I am having a baby in May :)
I hope the rest of you get your very much deserved BFP's, no matter how you achieve them, this has most definitely been the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with, but I am so glad that I never gave up and I also met the most amazing women through this journey!! xXx


----------



## scerena

*Ratbag & MrsHowley*

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES :wohoo: :wohoo:
I hope the rest of your preganncies go smoothly :hugs: You are both so close in dates :happydance:

*mrshowley* How did you find the IVF???? Congrats on the 1swt cycle :happydance:

*Ratbag* How lucky that they found that you had the killer cells!!! Congrats on two natural bfps hun :happydance:

AFM- Had the op in January...

Had a natural 1st cycle...

I done a clomid on the 2nd cycle- thinned my lining...

Then i had a very long cycle...

Then had a natural cycle and went on holiday with oh to the dominican republic and had a natural 32 day cycle I think it was :happydance:

Then I done an injecatbles cycle (merional) :bfn:

then a natural cycle... very long again...

Now I am currently on my 2nd injectables cycle in the TWW...

I have one more cycle and then it will be egg sharing, I am thinking of maybe taking a long break before the egg sharing Im not sure how much I can take I am thinking maybe I need a break :shrug:

Sorry for my boring story I wish I had better news to share with you ladies :(


----------



## lady1985

I had the same done in Feb this year. Then 6 months of Zoladex, similar to Lupron for endo now got my cycle back on 6th Sept, so hopefully get BFP soon...


----------



## scerena

*lady1985* I am glad that you can finally ttc again :happydance: I hope that your :bfp: is around the corner :hugs:


----------

